# Flea Topicals



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I hate using these on Aspen, but how long does their protection last? Is it really a month? I've heard 3 weeks. He's on Advantix...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I usually go about a month and a half to two months. I think the manufactures suggest monthly. But... they're... the... manufacturers...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I usually go about a month and a half to two months. I think the manufactures suggest monthly. But... they're... the... manufacturers...


Any problems with fleas?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Never seen one ever. And the only ticks I've seen have been when Ania wasn't on anything (we don't use anything in the winter).


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I have used advantix, too. I only use it once we actually see fleas, for us in western pa in Aug or so. Prior to that we have a tick problem. We use the Advantix for that as well. We start applying in May usually although we have already pulled 2 ticks this yr. We use the poison advantix but, the ticks can still stick for at least a day prior to getting the poison. I have caled Johnson and Johnson about this "issue" as I always felt the tick should not even stick had they been treated with advantix. I was told, it was unknown if they would be protected from disease once the tick "bit" but that after a few days, it would fall off and die!!!


----------

